# Subcontractors Needed, Buffalo NY



## SnowProGRES (Sep 7, 2003)

GRES is a snow management/snow plowing contracting company with operations in buffalo, NY & Suburbs. We are urgently seeking new small, and large contractors to bid on our available workload. We have contracts avilable by the hour and by the season. Several contracts are lots serviceable by one truck operators, we do not descriminate against company size or experience, only your ability to do the work.


----------



## bds landscaping (Jan 30, 2003)

any in williamsville area or close also anything around walden and transit


----------



## SnowProGRES (Sep 7, 2003)

Yes ive got work out for bid in those areas, check your PMs.


----------



## Rosecroft (Oct 31, 2014)

SnowProGRES;97447 said:


> GRES is a snow management/snow plowing contracting company with operations in buffalo, NY & Suburbs. We are urgently seeking new small, and large contractors to bid on our available workload. We have contracts avilable by the hour and by the season. Several contracts are lots serviceable by one truck operators, we do not descriminate against company size or experience, only your ability to do the work.


I'm in Buffalo proper. Near UB south campus. I'd like to see what you have available. I have ( 1) 3/4 Ton pick up.


----------



## Rosecroft (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm in Buffalo. Near UB south campus. I own a 3/4 ton pick up. I'd like to know what you have available.


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

not sure how big you are. how far south do your accounts go.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

11 year old thread....betting they found someone already lol


----------

